# 5 weeks 6 days. Bleeding badly and rising HCG.



## whittnie117

Hi all,
This is my first post, but first I want to warn that there may be TMI in here. I need advice/and or opinions here. Anything is greatly appreciated.

So here is the story. I am not sure the exact date of conception and my LMP does not match up with the development of the sac so far. I missed my February period and my LMP was January 22. I went in for my first ultrasound believing I was near 8 weeks due to LMP dates, but it showed just a tiny sac and that was through a transvaginal ultrasound. This was at a Christian Clinic and with a nurse. They didn't give me an exact date at that time just said I looked like I was 4 weeks and a couple days and sent the ultrasound to a doctor.

That was last Thursday. On Monday 3/25, I started bleeding. It was bright red. Then it got a little heavier and darker. So I went to the emergency room. They did another ultrasound, the sac grew and was at 5 weeks 2 days. My HCG levels were a little over 3000. On Thursday I saw my new OBGYN who did another ultrasound and put me at 5 weeks 6 days and there was a tiny indistinguishable dot that he said may be a forming yolk sac, but it is still too early to tell. The cervix was not dilated, but he said that there was a tiny opening and he couldn't be certain that this was anything to be concerned of yet. He also stated that I am at the point of a threatened miscarriage, but I have a 50/50 chance. The problem is that I have been bleeding this entire time. Bright red, dark red. It is not enough to soak a thick pad through in under an hour, but I also use the restroom every 30 minutes to an hour (frequency), so I really don't give it time. I have passed a few clots, one of which was large. But not very many. I would say that it is a medium amount of flow, but not super heavy. I got the call tonight that my HCG levels have risen to expected levels, but I wasn't able to talk to the doctor directly, so I don't know the exact number yet. 

I am really scared for a couple of reasons. One being that a yolk sac and fetal pole is not yet visible. The other is the bleeding. I do have slight cramping, but nothing that I would scream about or even think anything otherwise if I wasn't going through this. I have had tightening in the lower abdomen since I was about 2 weeks along. I had a lot of dizziness at the beginning, some nausea, but not extreme (and no throwing up). I also have had breast tenderness, but that has lessened since the bleeding (but my HCG is rising?). 

Also I should mention that I have Fibromyalgia and I am used to having pains and aches and cannot fully discern what pain is what since being off all my medications. I have also never had period cramps, so I have no idea how those feel. Another thing that should be mentioned which I have no idea if this even matters, but I am a heavyset woman around 240 pounds. 

My next appointment is Tuesday afternoon and he wants to do another pelvic exam, ultrasound, and hcg blood test. It is hard sitting here waiting for something to happen good or bad. It's just all up in the air. 

Has anyone else experienced this or something similar? How long do miscarriages take to progress if that is what is going to happen? 

Ahhhh! This is just so frustrating. Even though this pregnancy was not planned, I want this so much. I have always wanted to be a mother. 
Thanks again for bearing through my story and for any responses.


----------



## Wriggley

:hugs: how scary :( not much advice hun but it good your levels are rising and there has been development between scans 

really hope for a good out come for you hun 

some people do just bleed during pregnancy x


----------



## whittnie117

I had my HCG tests come back on Saturday from Thursday's draw. They were at 7327, which is a more than double from the 3050 on Monday. The doctor put me on Progesterone tabs since I was still bleeding into the weekend and he had me come in today for another ultrasound. 

Today was unexpected. I had started cramping Sunday evening and I feared the absolute worst. The sac was visible on a trans abdominal ultrasound today, but still nothing visible, so he did another trans vaginal. We saw the yolk sac, fetal pole, and the heart beat. The little bean was hanging out in the corner, so I said "Nobody puts baby in a corner" to ease up the tension when looking. 

Anyhow, I fully believe I had low progesterone and that it was causing my heavy abnormal bleeding and I think if I hadn't been put on it that I would have miscarried.The pain I have been having is a very large luteal cyst that formed. Normal, but painful. I am still in the uncertain weeks, but I am much more optimistic that this baby will survive and I am going to do anything I can to ensure that happens.


----------



## Wriggley

great news! wish you all the best!


----------



## Dollybird

Just reading your story. Sounds very hopeful and promising you last scan I really hope that all goes well for you xxx


----------



## bumski

hi your story reminded me so much of my pregnancy at the begining, at 5+2 i started bleeding and also got cramps, i for sure thought it was over and went for a scan at 5+5 where they could see a sac but could not confirm hb.
i had another massive bleed that night so again thought it was over, i was in agony and like a full flow af.
i was scanned again at 6+2 where they confirmed a hb!!!
i went on to bleed on and off until 14 weeks and ended up mainly on bedrest as just moving around would make me bleed, but thankfully my precious little girl hung on well and was very determined. ending lots and lots of luck to you i know how scary it is x


----------

